# Thinking about getting certified. Books ?



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I'm in Pensacola seeking information about getting my diving certification.
Should I look for a set of used books before going forward ?
Looking for advice.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Go see MBT OR Dive Pros. You only need fins, mask and snorkel for the class. They provide all else. First part is all online.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Not sure you'd save that much money on used books. Agree with the first part being online. I'd still go by DP and talk with them, get the nickle tour. I believe they offer military/veteran/retired discounts.
Important to meet the people that will put your head underwater! (lol)


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks all, that will get me pointed in the right direction.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

My whole family used MBT before they had the online courses and I don't regret using them at all. My son (certified) just signed up his wife with MBT this weekend.


----------



## yz250fridin (Feb 27, 2013)

I just got certified about 5 weeks ago using MBT. I have nothing but good things to say about them. They went above and beyond to accommodate the wife and I.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I got certified through MBT about 12 years ago, and I just signed up my 15 year-old nephew to certify with them when he visits this summer.


The online course work seems to take most people between 6 and 8 hours. Some are faster, some are slower.


After the course work is completed, there's a classroom session, then the rest of the certification process consists of skills training and checkout dives over the course of a weekend.


You'll have to buy a mask, fins, booties, and snorkel. Personally, I'd also want a wetsuit and gloves because I'm cold-natured in the water. They have plenty of loaner wetsuits at the shop, but you can buy your own (that no one else has ever peed in) for a reasonable price.


The gear used for the students in class appears to have been recently upgraded. It looked like they were all Atomic Z2 regs with console-mounted Suunto Zoop dive computers.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Even if you don't buy a wetsuit: a full body (or multiple piece rash guard)will keep most the jelly fish stings at bay and makes it easier to pull on wetsuits.
I recommend stopping in both places (lest we forget Shuba Shack and Breeze Dive center as well), spend some time with the staff and get a feel for the operation untill you are comfortable with the instuctor and process.


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

redlegs said:


> Even if you don't buy a wetsuit: a full body (or multiple piece rash guard)will keep most the jelly fish stings at bay and makes it easier to pull on wetsuits.
> I recommend stopping in both places (lest we forget Shuba Shack and Breeze Dive center as well), spend some time with the staff and get a feel for the operation untill you are comfortable with the instuctor and process.


Best advice I could give is above as well.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Well?
Did ya get your ticket punched? (card..)
When can I take you and throw you off my boat? OK, gentle push maybe ..


----------

